# Freddie's Track



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

OK looks like Freddie fixed the tracks bumps! 1/18th scale racing is on Sundays, starting Oct. 3rd racing starts at noon. The track will have road and oval.

Who wants to crush some X-Rays and Micro's???? 

Thinking about going Oct. 10th.....anyone interested....could be a good test for the V2's...

Freddie's Oct newsletter:

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/news.htm


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice that he mentioned the BRP cars :freak:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Might be interested if there are enough going.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

All we need is 4 to race!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

10 th is the big race at the gate so I won't make it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

My brother and I can go...I know Bud, sg1, and Tang are going to the big Gate race....so Don S and Dick can you guys go?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Micro, I think I'm going. I'll see if Rich and Mark want to go. Did you notice he said he got the track as smooth as possible?We can only hope.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

ya we will see what "smooth" is! Looks like a good group!


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Mark H. and I will be there for sure. Are we running stock or mod?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I am running stock....That track is to small of the big block!..I will bring the Mod just in case...


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

My brother is running stock...we are all ready to GO!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Have fun guys let us know how it goes. I will be at the gate if I race at all.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Have a good time, guys. I close on a house next week after 20 years of renting the same place, so I'll be busy trying to figure out where to put my work bench . . . or how to dig it out!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro, when I pulled up the link you provided I got a 9/28 "news letter" but when I clicked on the "news letter" link I get a link of: 
http://www.freddieshobbies.com/news10-4.htm

Still no mention of the BRP but it is a October 4th version.

BTW, read that last paragraph of the Oct 4th newletter carefully...
"...Bring a new racer and you race a class for free. Must be a new racer though  ..."

Sounds like some folks can solicit newbies to come race... 
2 race for 1/2 price if the newbie and oldhand at Freddie's split the cost.

RAFster


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

That sounds like a neat idea to recruit new racers!

If you guys go out there, I'll bet they don't forget about BRP's for a while.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Mark, Dick, my brother Nate and I are going......anyone else? Don D? Racing starts at noon.....they had 30 some entries last Sunday, so we should get out around 5:30-6pm....


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will be there, see you guys then. Dick , if you come, could you bring the transponder?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Don I'll bring it Sunday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Congrat's to Don D for the A main win. We were able to hold off the brushless motor X-Ray, with our stock motors! 


The track was still a little bumpy for my tast -- It was a good first run for the V2.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Good job guys!!! See you all at HT friday.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Check out Don's picture on the Freddie's web site! 
Stock motor BRP = faster than brushless X-Ray!

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/Raceresul10-10.htm


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Micro I am afraid I came in second about 2 or 3 feet behind the silver car, at least that is what the results on the web site shows. With all that horsepower he got ahead of me on the straight and curve just in front of the timing loop. If we go again I think a big block is in order. It was nice of Fred to at least mention BRP cars with a picture of such a handsome old fart. All in all it was a close race with the lead changing every couple of laps and you were holding your own in third only a few seconds back. See you all on the 22nd when everybody will be on a even basis. Stock motors and no lithium batteries.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That was nice !!!! Just think how much $$$ was in the silver car WOW !!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I had first till the last minut when the X-Ray cliped me in the strait....we both roled, but he ended up back on his wheels....thats when Don got the lead. I had to wait till someone fliped me back over.... We will get them next time!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

the race results:

Dave had 27 laps in 5:09.07 and Don had 27 laps in 5:11.41.....Don or I were in the lead till the last second!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Micro, Don, Dick, Mark, and Nate;

Way to represent as the "BRP boys". You guys will be Bringing It next time you 
are out at Freddies. Sounds like it would have been a good race to watch as well. 
There wasn't ANY bias in that newsletter about their local favorite at Freddie's with
the Xray. 

Razor 300 sized brushless goes for around $80, brushless controller about $70-100, LiPo cells around $40 to $70 for a set of 1500s depending on brand. Then you have to have a charger built for the LiPo cells and you should run a $15 limiter so you don't discharge the cells in use below their recommended lower voltage. If a pack is overcharged or undercharged you run the high risk of toasting a cell in the pack. If a cell in a pack goes out of balance you will overdischarge a cell during use and overcharge the high cell or cells during charging. LiPo cells are a lot of work to make certain they stay safe and can burst into flame easily while charging if a cell is damaged. I think they are dangerous in a sport where the cars and batteries are often abused in wrecks. The Lithium Ion packs are even more dangerous than the Lithium Polymer cells.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will stay away from those batteries :freak:


----------

